# (up to) 3 strays need homes in SYDNEY AUSTRALIA



## maxysmummy (Dec 31, 2010)

and just by chance, we saved 2 buns from death row (picking them up tomorrow)

and are going "rabbit catching" tonight to get a stray that's in my friends street.

so we may have 3 rabbits that need rehoming.

if any Aussies around sydney are looking for a new bunny pal,

please private message me!

no idea of breeds or sex or anything but will update tomorrow evening (hopefully with pics and more info)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 1, 2011)

ray: We wish you luck. Blessed be.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 1, 2011)

Yay! im so glad these bunnies have you...let me know how the catching goes..


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 1, 2011)

*











here they are 

Flash Gordon wrote: *


> Yay! im so glad these bunnies have you...let me know how the catching goes..


my friends boyfriend managed to catch the rabbit and in all the hullaballoo found out it belonged to the neighbours next door... they said it ran away 2 months ago... they bought the rabbit for their special needs son and told my friend that "he just stopped caring for it" (well, duh).

they now want the rabbit back...

i'm going to try and make my friend keep an eye on it so it doesnt become mistreated again.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 1, 2011)

awww they are precious!..we need more pics!


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 1, 2011)

k so i think she may be pregnant... her belly is sticking out to the side quite a bit (even though she's really skinny) and when i feel her belly i can feel some roundish things...

what do i do?


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 1, 2011)

she is so bony... :'(


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 1, 2011)

just a quick update guys, just called wendy from sydney pet rescue and she is going to organise a forever home, a medical checkup and desexing! such a weight off my shoulders.

i hope Jemima Spottington doesn't give birth and i'm just being paranoid


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 2, 2011)

pregnant oh joy..hehe.. when u said u wanted to start doin rescue i guess u decided to jump in with both feet havent you..hehe..oh the joy of motherhood......

when i caught Petunia at the park i cuda swore she was pregnant too..i watched her belly like a hawk and it moved all the time...!! i later found out that their tummies just kinda roll like that without being prego...i hope ur jemima is not prego...where did u get these two buns from?..wheres a pic of the other one..?it really looked like the other bun had some kewl looking eyes...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope she's not pregnant either. There are enough bunnies in the world that are without forever lifelong homes. You did a good thing by catching the strays!


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

there is a place called "renbury farm" which catches stray rabbits and if noone claims or buys them in 2 weeks they kill them... these ones were due for euthinasia at 4pm on new years eve so i thought it could be my good deed of the year to save them.





here is barry manilow, he is HUUUUUGE. we are thinking he could be some sort of flemmie mix? he has dutch-ish markings on his face but his back is not a uniform dutch marking at all... just splodgy.


poor little things, jemima is doing sloppy ass poos everywhere, (not too bad just not firm enough) and barry manilow was COVERED in fleas. 

we've put the flea medication on them an we are feeding jemima with lots of hay.

jemima is really underweight, how should we help her gain weight?

hopefully we can have them both in the vet by tuesday!


----------



## Yield (Jan 2, 2011)

[align=center]Good for you guys for saving those bunnies... wish I lived in Australia D=
Yeah, the dutch-colored one looks like a Flemish mix, cause he looks just like my Flemish, Silas, just with a different color and markings XD


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

rabbit updates:

so Jemima Puddleduck (changed her last name) managed to break out of her cage and has fallen in LOVE with max. she was laying out the front of his cage, kissing him through the bars, laying next to eachother etc... we are thinking of keeping them and bonding them perhaps?

flash gordon you'll like this (i read you love naughty bunnies) Barry Manilow is an absolute lunatic. destroyed his cage (flipped water and bowls everywhere) and when i was sitting down trying to clean it all up he did this weird FLICK thing with his legs and sprayed urine ALL OVER MY FACE, all over my dress and IN MY MOUTH. I WAS IN SHOCK screaming for llew to get me a towel to wipe the bunny pee off, so as i am drying my urine soaked face and llew is sitting there laughing at me, BARRY MANILOW DID ANOTHER FLICK WITH HIS LEGS AND SPRAYED ME WITH URINE AGAIN.

*sigh*

the joy of rabbits...


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow they are GORGEOUS!!! And boy oh boy do I know about bringing a bunny into the house that was covered in fleas and I was sooooooo careful, even changing my clothes and everything after I was near Pickles, he was quarantines for 30 days and had his flea meds the day after arriving here and everything in my huose ended up with fleas...wasn't fun treating 3 dogs, 2 cats and 2 bunnies...

Hopefully those other people learn to properly take care of their bunny!
Just let her gain weight the regular way, hay, pellets and veggies, sprinkle some oats on her pellets, it's healthier to do it that way, trust me with food available 24/7 it won't take her long to put on some weight.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 2, 2011)

I would definately guess he's a flemmie mix then, hahahahaha that's so a flemmie thing, man they can sure spray that urine. Thankfully Pickles stopped as soon as he got fixed!!

So you didn't quarantine the new bunnies?? That's not a good idea, of course now they've already been exposed to each other but when you bring in a new bunny it should ALWAYS be quarantined for atleast 2 weeks but 30 days is recommended, if these guys are carrying anything you don't want it to spread to you guys.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

we had them in different rooms to try and quarantine but jemima got out 

i guess we are just going to have to hope for the best...


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

URGENT URGENT URGENT.

so we picked her up little over 12 hours ago and i suspected she was pregnant. we noticed about 10 minutes ago she's started making a nest. i've been in contact with the emergency vet in our area but she basically said just to leave her be with a box that she can birth into.

i'm scared, she's WAY to skinny for my liking and i'm really worried the birth will be tough on her.

can someone lend some words of advice?

bah!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 2, 2011)

I reallt have no advice at all since I have never had a pregnant rabbit but I'm sending lots of positive vibes her way!!


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for your vibes! <3

oh man today has been such an intense day... all i can think about is the fact that an "animal rescue" not only sold a pregnant doe but was also going to put one down if someone didn't pay a meazly five dollars to save her... 

she's so thin... i'm hoping she gets through it all right.

she seems to be ignoring the nest box and making her own little burrow from hay... hopefully she knows what she's doing lol.

ray: please send love for Miss Jemima Puddleduck and her little Puddlekittens


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

so after watching her for the past 3 hours, llew suggests we have a quick half hour kip. set an alarm and wake up to find?

happy mumma rabbit drinking some water while her little kittys squeak in the nest. don't want to agitate them too much, but i saw a black, a white and a spotted one... i think there are 3 or 4 (or maybe more?)

in a few hours i'll have a better look


thanks guys for your support!


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

on a slightly more strange note i feel like crying with joy. 

i've always wanted to experience kittens but never really wanted to breed (overpopulation and i'm inexperienced and such). it seems like such a miracle that we were blessed with the opportunity to witness something so beautiful.

it's also really touching that we were able to save this mumma who would have been executed only a few days before giving birth.

blegh i'm a blubbering mess, i keep going from wanting to laugh to wanting to cry with joy... 

what a rollercoaster ride of 2 days.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 2, 2011)

OH MYYYYYYYYYY!! hehe yea bunnies norm do pretty good on their own when giving birth...u just need to get into the nest and make sure there are no DOA's cuz they will get icky quick...dont worry about touching them ..buns norm do ok with it...just dont disturb the nest and babies too much...just make sure they are all breathing and eating...yay congratulations mommy!!!

and i laughed so stinkin hard about the pee in ur face!!!!!!been there done that..had to find the bathroom and turn on the shower with my eyes and mouth clamped shut ..while warm pee rolled down my face..!!!!!love the bad bunnies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 2, 2011)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> on a slightly more strange note i feel like crying with joy.
> 
> i've always wanted to experience kittens but never really wanted to breed (overpopulation and i'm inexperienced and such). it seems like such a miracle that we were blessed with the opportunity to witness something so beautiful.
> 
> ...


brought a tear to my eye too...a good one.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 2, 2011)

i dont condone bringing more animals into this world either..there are too many unwanted uncared for ..so i agree...but i hit a cat in my work truck one day and rushed her to the vet ..the vet said good news is shes gonna be ok..bad news shes prego...well i took her home and 2 days later she comes hauling butt into the living room and meowing up a storm...i was like wtf?? is wrong with you..,.i ignore her and she runs into the bedroom....well 2 min,later she comes haulin butt into the room again yelling louder and runs back into the bedroom..i was like i guess she wants me to follow her ..and when i did she plopped down on the carpet and her tummy started moving and she purred so loud and i got to witness the most amazing delivery of 6 precious kittens ..everytime i wanted to get up and go get something she wanted to follow me with a baby hanging out of her..she just wanted me there with her....how flippin precious is that????.i of course kept her (Momma Lou)and one of the babies (Chucky)..the rest i found awesome homes for....her and i become so close until i had to put her down 12 years later for health reasons...she slept in a round ball between my shoulder and my head every night....precious.

geez sidetracked sorry..just wanted to share cuz i know what ur thinking with having unwanted babies but seeing something so absolutely amazing...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 2, 2011)

almost forgot .the babies need to be warm obviously...make sure they cant get out from their nest for now..like falling between wires of the cage and such..very important cuz ive heard of many times one will wander and be left out of the nest and die of cold...geez i hope somebody else comes along with more accurate advice on this subject..cuz thats all i know.. warm and eating baby bunnies is the most important .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 2, 2011)

ray:


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 2, 2011)

i've put them in a shoe box with all the hay they were nested in just for a bit of extra warmth. we're mid summer here in australia and shes in our bedroom (lol), do you think they will need more warmth than that? shes in a 2x2x1 NIC cage with so much hay and we've covered the top with towels.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 3, 2011)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> on a slightly more strange note i feel like crying with joy.
> 
> i've always wanted to experience kittens but never really wanted to breed (overpopulation and i'm inexperienced and such). it seems like such a miracle that we were blessed with the opportunity to witness something so beautiful.
> 
> ...


Barry Manilow is such a hunk. I love his blondish/fawn coloring and the splodgy part... just makes him more unique. It was wonderful to see him cuddled in your son/ friend / husband's ? arms in the photo. 

We had to decline a fawn colored dutch from HighIntake shelter recently. I felt the pain of not having enough space or foster funds to accept one more gal from a certain euthanization call (eventually). So seeing the photo of your LARGE Barry Manilow -- and learning of the predicament and imminent death -- they would face in other humans' hands, warrants a Huge Compliment for pulling them from the farm. You're added to my hero listings!! :hug: !!

Guy hormones (ugh), shaking head here. Marking and spraying, and the routine "foo-ers to you" foot flickies. :rolling eyes:
Good *education sections in the Library of RO on all things bunny related*, and another link here:
*http://www.adoptarabbit.org/articles.html*

^ Rabbit speak / Rabbit behavior.

Regarding care of the newborn Puddleduckers, you can peruse this link if the photos might be helpful
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/AllenBradleyTowerRescues.html

^ Thought I'd lend a lil' input as to how to encircle the _Little Puddlekittens _:innocent

^ Check out *Mari's page at the link above*. We used a large bath towel and I twisted it several times then formed a circle in a large sq. cardboard box. This would deter the tiny 9 babes from wriggling away from the "pack" and momma jemima can nurse when it's time.
Is your shoe box large enough for Jemima?

It's wise to not stress out a mom who's given birth. Keeping a towel over her NIC cage will provide a safer type, more peaceful, calm environment. 

The hay bedding is great. Shredded papers (and in our case w/Marietta - towels and a rug) and comfy nesting-type material is appreciated. 

*= The innocent babes, mom, & Barry Manilow are in loving hands and jumpstarted to a more positive and better Life because of your actions. * SO HAPPY that YOU didn't let them be slaughtered or go to the farm.

As for Jemima Puddleduck's skinny frame, you might want to watch for coccidiosis (intestinal parasite) later on? We had this experience with a stray that came to us from the shelter, and gave birth. She was thin. 

If the kitts are nursing fine and mom and babes gain weight, you'll be in the clear. 

*Alfalfa hay will provide the nutrition & calcium that's needed for nursing mothers.*
Have you good access to alfalfa hay, alfalfa-based rabbit pellets, salad greens?
Bet Jemima appreciated the oatmeal treat!

The _Puddleduckers_ will be kept warm by snuggling with each other. If one moves away from the group, put the explorer babe back with the gang -- then watch so he/she won't lose their safe and regulated body temp and die.

*Thanks for doing what you did to bring those 2++ out; even though it's going to be work (smiles, laughs, too) in the weeks ahead >> and to eventually find them lifelong caring homes. 

Smooch mr. barry manilow for me too. Glad you put a stop to those fleas.

Your vet will certainly guide you along the way,

*


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 3, 2011)

hey guys*,* barry manilow :elvis2:really smells. to the point where we cannot let him out of his hutch because he stinks up any room he's in. we're starting to litter train him to help, and obviously getting him desexed asap - but is there anything we can do in the interim to stop the pong? we're using quite a lot of air freshener he he :litterfew::humour:
*
TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> *maxysmummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > on a slightly more strange note i feel like crying with joy.
> ...


Thanks so much for your support and kind words, it really helps alot in these stressful times. Im just about to have a look through your links.

We have alfalfa hay but not pellets, we gave her some dewormer from the pet shop yesterday, will this be enough to get rid of any potential parasites?

(P.S thats my fiance:muscleman: with barry manilow haha)


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 3, 2011)

Ohhhh goodness, look at those preious babies :heartbeat: I hope the wrinkly one is ok, can't wait tos ee these babies as they grow!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL I obviously looked at the other thread before this one, haha


----------

